# So...



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

*D'ya wipe from front to back? Or back to front?*​
Front to back6780.72%I like having ****ty balls1619.28%


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

D'ya wipe from the front to the back?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

I dont i let the shower do its job:blowme:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

never thought about it really!? Front to back I think


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

front to back who the helllllll can do the opposite balls would drag


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

lol bit of an odd one


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Sorry Neil...trying to pitch the personal care forum towards the hardcore gymgoing community...lol.


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

More to the point, do you sit down and wipe / raise a cheek and wipe / or stand and wipe?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Definitely raise a cheek, alternate fashion....try not to twist the body too much, in case of lat cramp. I've heard a rumour that TinyTom is now so short and thick that he can't reach and uses a broken salad tong swathed in cloth instead?????


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Wee G said:


> I've heard a rumour that TinyTom is now so short and thick that he can't reach and uses a broken salad tong swathed in cloth instead?????


Nah, he just gets Scarby to lick it!

(Pscarb >)


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

front to back all the way


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Front to back, standing...


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

front to back.. standing... even in a layby squatting over a carrier bag ready to turd bomb chavs or coppers...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Back to front - I just slap my tackle over my shoulder to keep it out of the way


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

f to the mother fkn b! shammmone!

I was always told in p6 sex education to wipe my bum bum from front to back so you dont spread the germs on your wang tang!!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

lean forward and raise a cheek, front to back


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Front to back standingainkille


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Where is the third option?

3) Fcuk it thats what pants are there for?

Dont matter to me her indoors has to clean them, its amazing in my house, you just leave your clothes on the floor and 2-3 days later they are washed ironed and back in the draw!

Who said you cant make a hoe a housewife?


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Wee G said:


> D'ya wipe from the front to the back?


 mg: Why do you even want to know?!

:crazy:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

back to front every friday with sandpaper


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

I just rub against a shrubbery


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Kezz said:


> back to front every friday with sandpaper


The hardcore stuff with big bits of glass in it.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i use one of those tap thingies but when one isn't available front to back


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

davetherave said:


> i use one of those tap thingies but when one isn't available front to back


A Wash basin....?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by davetherave
> 
> ...


nah  a bidet i think they're called

they don't tend to have them on buidlign sites though so i have to wipe front to back


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

front to back standing


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

I dont wipe.....:cool:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

when you say standing do you mean standing vertically or just like half standing?

surely if you fully stand you're buttocks would rub together and there would be a bit of a mess???


----------



## Deeboy (Dec 1, 2007)

Seated. but love the ones that with the first wipe its like nothing there. when your using a toilet in a pub or club that is usually blocked or pebble dashed and broken seat or no seat its usually a 3 quarter squat wipe.Several wipes with that.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm guessing this wasn't directed at females... sexist buggers.... hahahaha

No I'm not answering either!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> I'm guessing this wasn't directed at females... sexist buggers.... hahahaha
> 
> No I'm not answering either!


like we teach our girls.. front to back for ladies..

you don't need to answer....


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

Front to back while raising the ass cheek to the right.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

BabyYoYo said:


> I'm guessing this wasn't directed at females... sexist buggers.... hahahaha
> 
> No I'm not answering either!


Why not? We're told front to back so we don't spread germs elsewhere.

Definitely a half-squat though :biggrin:


----------



## Tu Holmes (May 12, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Why not? We're told front to back so we don't spread germs elsewhere.
> 
> Definitely a half-squat though :biggrin:


Apparently someone has never had to change the diaper of a baby girl.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

im guessing the male orientated part was due to the poll option being

"i like having shi*ty balls"


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

You are all missing the point hear. Its now how you wipe it what you use. If you use toilet paper you are a filthy pig and have poo smelly fingers.

Baby wipes gets it all clean and protects the anus from premature wrinkles.


----------



## saint&amp;sinners (Jun 7, 2008)

lol what a forum i have come across here :lol: but it goes with out saying front to back is the norm for me :innocent:


----------



## matt3178 (May 20, 2006)

one up,one down & one to polish! :thumb:


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

depends how the piles are playing up!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Graham24 (Jul 28, 2008)

Very random thread, but might aswell join in :lol:

Front to back standing.


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

I get my army of minnows to gently nibble and cleanse my scrotal and or hoop area whilst I bathe, therefore ridding the need for me to wipe......... hmmmmm scrotal minnows......


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I cant get my arms behind my back and reach anymore, so i have to squat and go underneath and i go back to front as very awkward to go front to back in that position, however its baby wipes all the way for me, none of that dirty toilet roll


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I cant get my arms behind my back and reach anymore, so i have to squat and go underneath and i go back to front as very awkward to go front to back in that position, however its baby wipes all the way for me, none of that dirty toilet roll


You see he knows.

Once you use baby wipes there is no looking back!


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

im amazed no one when for the shot blast option oh well alone again:innocent:


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

I use the three shells!!


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

I never thought about this issue until my wife and I had our first baby girl! She was fast to tell me why to wipe from front to back.....


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Back to front?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

My way of wiping is leaving a dirt-track on my partners chest


----------

